# Vin Number



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Where can I find the VIN number on my 23RS? To register the TT you have to verify the VIN and need peace officer to do it. Unless I want to drag the thing dowtown thru traffic on a work day to verify.









Thanks,
Beerman


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Beerman said:


> Where can I find the VIN number on my 23RS? To register the TT you have to verify the VIN and need peace officer to do it. Unless I want to drag the thing dowtown thru traffic on a work day to verify.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


should be on the temp. docs from the dealer


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Isn't there one riveted on the TT itself. There are a couple of questions about how it's riveted to the frame and things like that. One question is " What kind of rivets are used". "Where is is located" you know the typicall California red tape stuff.


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Metal Plate riveted to frame on drivers side between coupler and propane tanks.
plate is about 3 inches long by 1" high, I believe steel pop rivets when I removed mine were used. Painted black like frame color.

kevin


----------



## Beerman (Nov 14, 2005)

Thanks, you guys are the best.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just one more guy telling you to look on the tongue of the trailer. Mine is on a metal strip on the tongue.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Another yes....

I had to move mine or the dual cam sway would have bolted right over top of it.

Steve


----------

